# temporary accommodation in Melbourne



## Brit33 (Jul 2, 2008)

My husband and I will be arriving in Melbourne at the beginning of October. I need to start work within a couple of days of arrival. We have discovered that it is very difficult to rent an apartment when not in-country, so we need to find some inexpensive temporary accommodation while my husband sorts-out something permanent. Does anyone have any suggestions for inexpensive temporary lodgings? Perfect would be a 1-2 week lease on a furnished studio (a sublet?), next best an inexpensive vacation rental; a hostel would work if not too noisy or, least desirable, an inexpensive hotel. I will be commuting to Monash and we won't have a car, so something near the train line would be best. Thanks for your help/advice.


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

Hi there,

Welcome to the forum!

A lot of people use serviced apartments for the first couple of weeks:
Serviced Apartments Melbourne : Accommodation Melbourne

Dolly


----------



## Brit33 (Jul 2, 2008)

Thanks, Dolly. I checked this link and noted that there's nothing cheaper than $135/night. We were hoping to get something more in the $60-$70 range. Do you know if there's anything in this price-range? We're open to a hostel as long as it isn't too rowdy since we will be jet-lagged. Thanks!


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

Hi there,

Here's a couple of hostel websites..it does say you can get a room from $20 per night!!!

Melbourne Hostels Listing - All Hostels in Melbourne at Hostels.com

Melbourne Backpackers Hostels - Hostel Reviews

Good luck!

Dolly


----------



## Tiffani (Dec 4, 2007)

Hi,

my partner was offered a job at Monash and when we moved, we asked if they would be willing to put us up for a couple of weeks. they put us in a serviced apartment for two weeks and during that time, we were able to find a house to move into. Where we stayed, in Glen Waverley, was close to the train line (although you'll find that if you'll be at Clayton campus, it's easier to take the bus. The train is not convenient for getting to Clayton unless you're coming from the city)

Unfortunately in the Melbourne area it'll be tough to find cheap accommodation (apart from hostels) so you may have to shell out for it, but I would ask Monash first.


----------



## Brit33 (Jul 2, 2008)

Thanks to you both, Dolly and Tiffani. We did know about accommodation at Monash (and I will be working at the Clayton campus), but I gather that it is hard to get. The hostel links are very useful, thanks Dolly. Do either of you, or anyone else on this site, know anything about the Home Travellers Motel at St Kildas? It looks too good to be true  Thanks for your help.


----------



## Tiffani (Dec 4, 2007)

Brit33 said:


> Thanks to you both, Dolly and Tiffani. We did know about accommodation at Monash (and I will be working at the Clayton campus), but I gather that it is hard to get. The hostel links are very useful, thanks Dolly. Do either of you, or anyone else on this site, know anything about the Home Travellers Motel at St Kildas? It looks too good to be true  Thanks for your help.


sorry I don't know about the Home Traveller's Motel but generally, if it looks too good to be true, it is  Although who knows?

Anyway I would contact your department to see if they're willing to put you up for a while (we negotiated for that in our contract -- since there's very little wiggle room regarding salaries, we negotiated to have the department pay for our flight tickets, temporary accommodation, and furniture moving expenses). They may be able to offer you something or at least help you find something within your price range.


----------



## Brit33 (Jul 2, 2008)

Thanks, Tiffani, I'm just a lowly tech, so no room for negotiation; I'm just glad to have a job! We did find a hostel that I think will work and made a reservation tonight. Let's hope it's not a 'dive'! Thanks again for your help.


----------

